# 920025 oil drain



## Xmnj (Nov 17, 2018)

Just finished putting together new snow blower, Ariens 920025, and for life of me, cannot figure out where the oil drain is located. This blower does not seem to have the tube by the recoil.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

I believe a diagram in your manual, should show you where it is.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That is strange as it is usually in the back of the engine on Ariens machines or on the side with Toros and some others. I attached a link to their parts diagrams, hopefully will help. 

Ariens Order Owners Manuals


----------



## Xmnj (Nov 17, 2018)

That is the thing, called their support, and they seem confused themselves. It looks like a side drain, but I asked as about this as the wheel would have to come off. This has the 208cc engine. The parts diagram shows the rear drain, but the engine does not have it.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Xmnj said:


> Just finished putting together new snow blower, Ariens 920025, and for life of me, cannot figure out where the oil drain is located. This blower does not seem to have the tube by the recoil.


Xmnj try looking for a small pipe sticking out of the right side of your snow blower just below the plug in outlet for the electric start. If not there, check for small pipe sticking out at the rear of the machine below the recoil start assembly.

Good Luck.., its hiding there somewhere:devil:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Xmnj said:


> That is the thing, called their support, and they seem confused themselves. It looks like a side drain, but I asked as about this as the wheel would have to come off. This has the 208cc engine. The parts diagram shows the rear drain, but the engine does not have it.


It's not unusual to have to take the wheel off. Some of us have used piping with elbows to change the direction to make it easier to change the oil, others have used various funnel systems.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Xmnj said:


> That is the thing, called their support, and they seem confused themselves. It looks like a side drain, but I asked as about this as the wheel would have to come off. This has the 208cc engine. The parts diagram shows the rear drain, but the engine does not have it.


I saw your manual with 2 possible positions, so yours must be located below the electric start outlet on the right side of your machine as you stand behind it. Page 8, 9 or 10 on the PDF file.


----------



## ralphdiaz (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi,

I got a 92025 Ariens (The Classic 24 model) several weeks ago. Some changes are going on with the model. My unit does have the oil drain tube near the recoil pull but is has something that is different from other units of the model that I have seen.

Mine lacks the tall dipstick tube that is on the side of the engine facing the front toward the auger. Instead of using the tall tube and dipstick, one checks the oil via a plug down low at the crankcase level. The plug has a top the resembles a knob on a stove and is easy to turn to come off.. It has a short dipstick about an inch and half long. It is black and has screw like threads that are easy to read as the oil sticks on the threads.

That spot seems a more reliable way of checking oil level and can be seen easier than the units with the tall tube and a white dipstick. However, I need to fill oil down below, which is nuisance but is similar to the setup in my generator, so I am used to this.

I looked at other Ariens models and they have a similar plug in that same location. But their plugs do not have that stove knob top but rather an exotic shape that would require a special tool to get a grip on.


BTW my motor was built in December 2017. That is pretty normal for models that are assembled in the early part of 2018 and arrives on our shores in the Fall.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

aldfam4 said:


> Xmnj try looking for a small pipe sticking out of the right side of your snow blower just below the plug in outlet for the electric start. If not there, check for small pipe sticking out at the rear of the machine below the recoil start assembly.
> 
> Good Luck.., its hiding there somewhere:devil:



I have a 2014 Ariens 921037, and the oil drain is sticking out of the right side of the block, just above the right tire. WHY they would put it there ia a mystery to me. It makes oils changes a pain in the #@%:surprise:


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

Cutter said:


> I have a 2014 Ariens 921037, and the oil drain is sticking out of the right side of the block, just above the right tire. WHY they would put it there ia a mystery to me. It makes oils changes a pain in the #@%:surprise:


Use a piece of sheet metal bent at 90* lengthwise - or the side of a 2 liter pop bottle cut out to make a trough to slip under the drain pipe coming from the side of the block. Gets the oil out past the tire no mess no issues to get it into an oil drain pan. If there is no extension pipe installed then simple to go to the local home improvement store and pick up a short piece of brass pipe and pipe cap.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

https://www.drainzit.com/


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

59ctd said:


> Use a piece of sheet metal bent at 90* lengthwise - or the side of a 2 liter pop bottle cut out to make a trough to slip under the drain pipe coming from the side of the block. Gets the oil out past the tire no mess no issues to get it into an oil drain pan. If there is no extension pipe installed then simple to go to the local home improvement store and pick up a short piece of brass pipe and pipe cap.





Hey,thanks for that idea. I will give it a shot. I tried to make a drain hose, but there is a flat washer-like flange at the end of the drain tube. I also might try just a piece of old heater hose that will make it over that flange. I've only done one oil change on it, since I just bought it last year, end of season, so I have time to conjure something up.:smile_big:


----------



## ChrizRyan (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey, did you every figure out it’s location? I’ve got the same problem and can’t find the drain anywhere on this.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Drains on these small engines usually come out of the bottom portion of the engine block. Right or left side, or rear .


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

does this Ariens have the newer Chinese made engine on it? If so it should be in the engine manual which you can get online if you don't have it:https://lctusa.com/service/


----------



## ChrizRyan (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah I have the manual and it shows two spots - the first spot coming out the back has nothing there. The second spot coming out the right does have a bolt but no drain tube (nothing sticks out)


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

ChrizRyan said:


> Yeah I have the manual and it shows two spots - the first spot coming out the back has nothing there. The second spot coming out the right does have a bolt but no drain tube (nothing sticks out)


Please post your engine make and model number and I would like to take a look at the online manual. Only other thing I can think of is they didn't machine the drain plug during the manufacturing process???


----------



## ChrizRyan (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah feels like something is missing. Model: PW6HK18650178EABOQVZE1M


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

*See below diagrams*

Please see below diagrams. Most likely location is below your recoil starter, which may be slightly obstructing your view of it.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

Was having trouble adding the attachments all at once...


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

And here is the last one below and if they are not there, take it back.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

XMNJ, 
Curious how you made out with your oil fill? I am assuming that you located it?


----------



## fasdfe333 (Jun 24, 2020)

Xmnj attempt looking for a small pipe protruding of the right aspect of your snow blower simply below the plug in outlet for the electrical begin line sheets. If not there, check for small pipe sticking out on the rear of the gadget underneath the flinch start meeting.


----------



## memetruck (Nov 14, 2020)

I have the same problem - Ariens Classic 24 with no apparent oil drain tube. See attached photos. How the heck do you drain the oil on this thing? My engine manual clearly illustrates, just like others have uploaded here, that the drain tube should be there.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Talk to your dealer about the missing drain tube.


----------



## Asim (Feb 21, 2021)

memetruck said:


> I have the same problem - Ariens Classic 24 with no apparent oil drain tube. See attached photos. How the heck do you drain the oil on this thing? My engine manual clearly illustrates, just like others have uploaded here, that the drain tube should be there.
> 
> View attachment 170265
> 
> ...


Hi everyone, did anyone find the answer to missig drain pipe for ste24 classic, i have the same issue as mentioned in above photos. There is no drai
n pipe at all. And no bolt seems to be resembling drain bolt. I even opened the bottom cover but no luck. Any help will be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF 
you should see a drain plug like seen in the photo many motors don't have the long pipe anymore as dealers service with suction tanks that aid in making for cleaner oil changes


----------



## Asim (Feb 21, 2021)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> you should see a drain plug like seen in the photo many motors don't have the long pipe anymore as dealers service with suction tanks that aid in making for cleaner oil changes


Got it. Thank you. Yes there is one on same side as the spark plug. Is there a pipe or extensuon I can add to it for less messy oil change?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

just be carefully as that that is a straight metric thread, not a pipe thread 
ask your dealer he should know.


----------



## Asim (Feb 21, 2021)

captchas said:


> just be carefully as that that is a straight metric thread, not a pipe thread
> ask your dealer he should know.


Ok great. Thank you


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

All engines on Ariens are the Chinese made LCT engines.
Most models sold at Big Box Stores and other ones that you take home and assemble yourself do not have the oil drain pipe on them,they only have a drain plug, that is another way of the manufacturer keeping the price low for the Big Box Stores.
You have to install a drain tube/pipe yourself. The 'Drainzit' with the hose works great and can be purchased at Big Box Stores, another way for them to make money.
The China made motors use Metric fasteners, nuts, bolts, screws.


----------



## Asim (Feb 21, 2021)

Ok, that will be helpful to add proper drainage. Thank you and appreciate the answers!


----------



## Russell Stephan (Feb 9, 2021)

Folks, if you DIY all your own power equipment and automotive maintenance, may I suggest obtaining a vacuum extractor.

I acquired one a few years back and boy oh boy does it drastically decrease the time and energy I devote to run-of-the-mill maintenance. Just on the lawn mower and compressor, the vacuum extractor pays for itself in the time saved to clean up the dribbling mess from difficult-to-drain-cleanly sump plugs. On the street vehicles, I can change the oil wearing a suit and tie in a matter of fifteen minutes without pulling out the hydraulic jack and jack stands. All the vehicles are up on the stands every two years or so at which time I swap out the oil filters.

An extractor makes things _so_ convenient, I pulled off the oil pan of the 1993 C1500 and modified the pan's internal slosh baffles so the extraction tube would get all the way to the bottom of the pan and not get hung up. Some trimming and welding were required.

Power steering fluid changes are a snap. Extract what's in the reservoir, pour in new, and do it again in a month or so.

Seriously, once you have an extractor at-the-ready, you'll wonder how you lived without it.


----------



## Russell Stephan (Feb 9, 2021)

> Folks, if you DIY all your own power equipment and automotive
> maintenance, may I suggest obtaining a vacuum extractor.


A hint about living with the extractor post-extraction...

The pickup tube will still contain a bit of oil which will drip out over a period of a few days if just set on a shelf which is kind of a pain.

However, if you get a section of 1/2" PVC pipe and rig up a scabbard in some corner of the garage draining to some kind of catch-all, it simplifies the drainage/storage issue greatly.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

captchas said:


> dealers service with suction tanks that aid in making for cleaner oil changes


How do they use said suction tank? I made one for my lawn tractor, but that has a dipstick and I use that as my point of entry. My Honda snowblower, on the other hand, only has ports down at the bottom of the crankcase. Do they suck the oil out there? It still makes more mess than an engine w/ a dipstick.


----------

